
Neo900: Crafting the Private Phone - edwintorok
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahPFCFooBv0
======
edwintorok
Link to the slides:
[http://neo900.org/stuff/ohsw2014/ohsw2014.pdf](http://neo900.org/stuff/ohsw2014/ohsw2014.pdf)

